# Wave Bye Bye Harry



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I see that Harry Reid is calling it quiets, only because he knew He would not get reelected . Too little to Late but I'll help him pack anyway .


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I see the scumbag was on CNN and they called him out on some statements that he made in 012 about MIT Romney about not paying taxes.... The piece of Dog .... openly admitted to telling these Bold Face lies.. They asked the Dog turd if he he had any regret about the lies .. his reply ( and possibly the only true words out of his Obama @.. Kissing lips ) were these " NO I Don't Because It Helped Us Win the Election." and they wounder way the likability rating is 12% . ??? Thanks again Harry for you loyal disservice to our country.. you scumbag lair..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The sound of his voice gives me nausea.

He reminds me of the old style weather underground 70's, violent politics we still have here in Philly.
Still hanging on to his glory days as some hack boxer. I'm sooooo impressed. I was a boxer, too. Can't burn the memories and any ties I still have to boxing fast enough. Imagine a sport where you punch someone enough times to render them unconscious. Glorified violence. It's sick. 
What a frickin corrupt old loser. Now they're trying to glorify him, like they're doing with Teddy "Chapaquittick" Kennedy.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Look's like the tread mill kicked his @ss  I wonder if that is what really happened or did the new Senate majority leader have to go a few rounds with the washed up piece of dog .....t to get him off the senate platform that he has cherished under king Nobama......... Teddy now there was another work of art... I guess when your a Democrat you are allowed to have more than 1 woman , or a boyfriend in the Men's Bathroom at the airport... then if you think you will get caught you take'em for a late night drive or give them some Pharisaical drugs for a OD or get their dress dry cleaned.. I know what you mean about his winy voice makes me sick also. :angry:


----------

